# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Pperaphs ot.  Database of street italy with lat and lng

## luca90

Where...
 i need a database of street/road of italy with lat and lng 
Idea?

----------


## Eduardo-

https://www.you.com/search?q=I+need+...ue&tbm=youchat

https://www.you.com/search?q=Ho+biso...ue&tbm=youchat

----------


## luca90

> https://www.you.com/search?q=I+need+...ue&tbm=youchat
> 
> https://www.you.com/search?q=Ho+biso...ue&tbm=youchat


tks bro.
but in geofabrik, i don see any type of file to import in access batabase. i need a txt or csv or dbf.

----------

